# Bags: Tamrac 5612 vs. Domke F-2



## compupix (Sep 23, 2012)

Tamrac 5612 http://www.adorama.com/TR5612BK.html
Domke F-2 http://www.adorama.com/DMF2BK.html


----------



## brad-man (Sep 23, 2012)

For what purpose? I have the Tamrac and it's a well built protective bag that holds lots of stuff. It usually stays at home or in the car. I wouldn't carry it more than a few hundred feet loaded though...


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

Have you considered Crumpler? I am biased as I'm from Australia but they are amazing bags. Also maybe check youtube for some reviews, I'm fairly sure *DRev *did a review on several bags


----------



## curtisnull (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought my first Domke F2 back in 1980 or so when Jim Domke was selling them out of his house. I think I am on my 4th or 5th one now. It's a great bag. 

Now I keep everything in a Think Tank Airport International 2.0 roller and just use the Domke to put specific equipment in that I need to carry for a job. I've read something recently that said the best bag for getting your equipment TO a job may not be the best bag to have AT the job. I've come to subscribe to this philosophy. 

I am sure glad I had all my gear in the Think Tank when the 78 year old pulled out, hit me and totaled my SUV a few months ago. The Think Tank with $32,000 worth of gear went flying in the back of the SUV, but everything was ok. The Domke would probably have had sufficient padding to sustain the crash, but things would probably have come out of it and been damaged.


----------

